# Studio Photos with Eos Utility Software



## Txema (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello,
I 'm trying to shoot stills with the EOS Utility Software and my Elinchrome Flashes, but for some reason they do not fire when the camera is connected to the software through my Mac Book Pro.
Any suggestions?


----------



## jonathan7007 (Mar 15, 2013)

Is the studio strobe [supposed to be]synching with a wire or radio?
I assume you find it works without tethering.

Can't be intended...


----------



## Txema (Mar 15, 2013)

> Is the studio strobe [supposed to be]synching with a wire or radio?
> I assume you find it works without tethering.
> 
> Can't be intended...



Yes, I shoot wireless and it works fine as long it is not connected to the computer.

Thanks for your reply.


----------

